# What Made You Happy Today?



## fureverywhere (Oct 17, 2015)

Just somewhere to note anything large or small that brought a smile to your face or a spring to your step. Your favorite coffee was on sale, the sunset was gorgeous, a best friend called to chat, anything that made you happy.

I will begin, last night I was getting my exercise. I power walked by this empty yard and saw quick motion. A small gray cat with a white mustache popped up. Of course I had to give her some lovin'. Then it was time to get in the rest of my steps. I went the same street on the way home. 

Once again out popped little gray cat. But this time it was like she was saying " Hey this is that lady I was telling you about...meet the family!!!!!" Here I am on a busy street surrounded by four cats. The purring and rubbing together, it must have been a bunch of grown littermates. If it wasn't for Sophie I would have taken them all home.

Happy today is shoo fly pie. I haven't made it for a long time but each bite time transports me...okay that is what I want a slice of just before I buy the farm. My Callie beside me and shoo fly pie and I can die perfectly at peace.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 17, 2015)

........seeing the excitement of my grandchildren when they found an eel in our pond.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 17, 2015)

Looking up doo wop videos for the doo wop thread


----------



## Falcon (Oct 17, 2015)

Noticing a new blossom opening up on the yellow canna in the garden.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 17, 2015)

Walking through the botanic gardens and seeing that pretty pink tree I posted a photo of in another thread.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 17, 2015)

Replacing the internal battery for my Macbook Air laptop went well.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 17, 2015)

Went out with nephew for ice cream.  Yum!   Brought a pint home.


----------



## Carol in California (Oct 17, 2015)

Waking up and finding fresh coffee and the newspaper thanks to my favorite person.......my husband of almost 53 years. Our anniversary is on Tuesday.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 17, 2015)

Carol in California said:


> Waking up and finding fresh coffee and the newspaper thanks to my favorite person.......my husband of almost 53 years. Our anniversary is on Tuesday.



Congratulations, Carol, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lon (Oct 17, 2015)

I made a great omelette for myself this morning using my new omelette maker and patted myself on the back for the good job I did yesterday in reorganizing my kitchen pantry and cookware. My apartment is a bit more compact than the large home that I had and it takes a little fore thought in storing things. It's seems strange to me that I get such delight in solving these little chores. The weather has cooled down nicely and it was great to sleep last nite with the windows open wide. Some sustained rain in this part of California would sure be nice and make lots of people happy. Today I think I'll spend most of the day reading a couple of books that I have started.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 17, 2015)

Early Happy Anniversary Carol, 53 years is a good long time, congrats!  Fureverywhere, never had a shoo fly pie, but sounds fattening and if those kitties came over to me like that, I'd be thrilled .  Well, when my husband went out for a walk in the park, I decided to give my puppy a much needed bath (his first one ever).  I'm happy because I was able to wash, towel dry and blow dry him without anything bad happening.  He wasn't happy about the dryer, but now he smells like a little flower.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 17, 2015)

Trying to post my book with the real Pookie's butt in my face.

Gorgeous weather today! YAY! Oh...and new strings on my Ibanez!


----------



## Pookie (Oct 17, 2015)

Carol in California said:


> Waking up and finding fresh coffee and the newspaper thanks to my favorite person.......my husband of almost 53 years. Our anniversary is on Tuesday.



Woo! Congrats!!


----------



## Laurie (Oct 17, 2015)

Just waking up!

I've still got lots to do!


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 17, 2015)

Carol in California said:


> Waking up and finding fresh coffee and the newspaper thanks to my favorite person.......my husband of almost 53 years. Our anniversary is on Tuesday.



Happy anniversary!!


----------



## imp (Oct 17, 2015)

Resolving a misunderstanding with a lady forum user, made me happy!

Danged reputation thingies do more to harm my own, than anything else!   imp


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 17, 2015)

I've posted elsewhere, a customer once told me...if you wake up in the morning in your own bed...you're not in jail or the hospital, then you're off to a great day! Words to live by...


----------



## jujube (Oct 17, 2015)

Not finding my name in the obituaries. Again.


----------



## Linda (Oct 17, 2015)

Finding out that one of my friends on here did not give me a bad reputation notice on purpose.    It was an accident just like I was hoping it was.  

Congratulations Carol on the 53 years!  That is great.  He sounds like a real thoughtful guy with that morning coffee.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 17, 2015)

Linda said:


> Finding out that one of my friends on here did not give me a bad reputation notice on purpose.    It was an accident just like I was hoping it was.
> 
> Congratulations Carol on the 53 years!  That is great.  He sounds like a real thoughtful guy with that morning coffee.



Wait a minute. I thought I gave you more than just one. Ooooops, sorry, wrong forum. LOL!

Hubby just said the DSL modem would go up in flames if I ever did that.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 17, 2015)

jujube said:


> not finding my name in the obituaries. Again.



lol!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 17, 2015)

Took Murphy to the vet...6.6 pounds of pure muscle...


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 17, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Early Happy Anniversary Carol, 53 years is a good long time, congrats!  Fureverywhere, never had a shoo fly pie, but sounds fattening and if those kitties came over to me like that, I'd be thrilled .  Well, when my husband went out for a walk in the park, I decided to give my puppy a much needed bath (his first one ever).  I'm happy because I was able to wash, towel dry and blow dry him without anything bad happening.  He wasn't happy about the dryer, but now he smells like a little flower.



Has he gone out and rolled in something gross yet??


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 17, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> I've posted elsewhere, a customer once told me...if you wake up in the morning in your own bed...you're not in jail or the hospital, then you're off to a great day! Words to live by...



My neighbor changes that slightly to "If you wake up on the right side of the dirt . . . ."


----------



## Linda (Oct 17, 2015)

QS, I just want to grab your little Murphy and give him a big hug!! What a doll!


----------



## Linda (Oct 17, 2015)

This made me happy this evening.  Taken from my side yard.


----------



## Sandie (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi Linda, no picture, but I too love a good weather event. Saw a very nice prism in the skies over FWB, Fl. this afternoon.


----------



## Linda (Oct 18, 2015)

Sandie said:


> Hi Linda, no picture, but I too love a good weather event. Saw a very nice prism in the skies over FWB, Fl. this afternoon.


Sandie I think FL is so full of beauty.  We once spent 5 months there on Hollywood Beach, when I hit the lottery I'm buying a vacation house there!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 18, 2015)

Today my 16 month old granddaughter handed my a tiny little pumpkin with pink and blue ribbons tied around the stem. I didn`t get what it meant-her mom and dad had to tell me. She is going to be a big sister! Things are getting out of whack-we had our first great grand baby in July-now we`re back to grands again. Oh well,we`ll take it!


----------



## Pookie (Oct 18, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Today my 16 month old granddaughter handed my a tiny little pumpkin with pink and blue ribbons tied around the stem. I didn`t get what it meant-her mom and dad had to tell me. She is going to be a big sister! Things are getting out of whack-we had our first great grand baby in July-now we`re back to grands again. Oh well,we`ll take it!



Congratulations!! That's wonderful!


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 18, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Today my 16 month old granddaughter handed my a tiny little pumpkin with pink and blue ribbons tied around the stem. I didn`t get what it meant-her mom and dad had to tell me. She is going to be a big sister! Things are getting out of whack-we had our first great grand baby in July-now we`re back to grands again. Oh well,we`ll take it!



How nice! Congrats again!


----------



## Laurie (Oct 18, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> I've posted elsewhere, a customer once told me...if you wake up in the morning in your own bed...you're not in jail or the hospital, then you're off to a great day! Words to live by...



Not so sure about the "in your own bed bit"!


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 18, 2015)

Laurie said:


> Not so sure about the "in your own bed bit"!



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Linda (Oct 18, 2015)

Laurie said:


> Not so sure about the "in your own bed bit"!


fureverywhere can speak for themselves but I think they mean they are in their own home and NOT in a cot in jail or in a hospital bed.  When you get to be our age, being home in your own bed is a wonderful thing and cause for great happiness.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 18, 2015)

Linda said:


> QS, I just want to grab your little Murphy and give him a big hug!! What a doll!




Right now Murph is feeling a bit under the weather.. Had his vaccinations yesterday.. and he is pretty sore..  Spacing them out next year..


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 18, 2015)

QS, Murphy is a cutie.  Linda, nice clouds pic!

It's another sunny day here.  That always makes me happy.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 18, 2015)

Making a big pot of lentil soup..  Hot soup on a chilly day makes me happy.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Making a big pot of lentil soup..  Hot soup on a chilly day makes me happy.



I've been thinking it's time to make some of my carrot & coriander soup.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 18, 2015)

Linda said:


> fureverywhere can speak for themselves but I think they mean they are in their own home and NOT in a cot in jail or in a hospital bed.  When you get to be our age, being home in your own bed is a wonderful thing and cause for great happiness.



I do love my own bed, but I can be extremely happy in a bed on our travels.  Especially when I can get up and put on shorts and sandals like I don't get to do often enough here. 

I think the most comfortable bed I've ever slept in was the one at the B & B in Gettysburg last month.  Must have been a super king sized and the mattress and pillows and Egyptian cotton sheets were like heaven.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 18, 2015)

Having Sunday breakfast again with our Florida friends. It is something we have done for 16 years now, but a few have passed and we miss them all. A few are from my hometown so it's like old homeweek every Sunday.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 18, 2015)

Rough day yesterday, and this morning I did wake up in my own warm comfy bed. Callie's big old head was beside me and we had a nice cuddle before it was time to get up.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 18, 2015)

It just occurred to me... no more pedicures until next May!.....  Not that I hate pedicures.... But not getting them saves a bit of money.. and THAT makes me happy


----------



## Pookie (Oct 18, 2015)

Gorgeous fall weather here! A little chilly and windy, but sunny. 

Hubby and I are off today, so I'm cooking and freezing meals for the week since we're on goofy schedules. So far, beef stew on the stove, chicken in the crockpot, and squash casserole in the oven.

Ahhhh! Fall!


----------



## Rowan (Oct 22, 2015)

Halloween  candy  

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 22, 2015)

3 year old grandson!


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 22, 2015)

Granddaughter (17) bringing home 9 weeks high school progress report. We use to call it "the report card".

4 A's
2 B's
1 C

Guess which subject the C was for, it one girls hate.


----------



## Vivjen (Oct 22, 2015)

My C would have been Latin or German


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 22, 2015)

Mine would have been gym class.


----------



## Shirley (Oct 22, 2015)

Davy, that's a nice report card.  My guess will be gym, too.


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 22, 2015)

Vivjen said:


> My C would have been Latin or German



Can you say crazy new math.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 22, 2015)

Awwww 4 A's is awesome, be proud of her!

My C would have been gym, the D would have been math.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 22, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> Has he gone out and rolled in something gross yet??



He's been confined to our yard until he gets all his shots, so he hasn't rolled in anything too gross yet, but he does roll.  It's been raining and muddy and he's been doing some digging too, so he reversed that bath pretty quickly.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 22, 2015)

Today, the walk in a wooded park with my husband made me happy.  It's been raining for a couple of days, and our walk was in the rain (with umbrellas)....nice and peaceful, nobody else but the two of us. :love_heart:


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 23, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Today, the walk in a wooded park with my husband made me happy.  It's been raining for a couple of days, and our walk was in the rain (with umbrellas)....nice and peaceful, nobody else but the two of us. :love_heart:




If it one thing Im crazy about is walking in a downpour with a large umbrella.
http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=...i-FMRhytHJ3RaP5nRUWS6p8g&ust=1445698099593120


----------

